# Battlesuit conversion



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

Well because you ask for it here is my converted battle suit that I call, The Tael-0 Type Battle suit, (Taken after Shas El Tael of Tau Online and Advance Tau Tactica and Ravager Zero also of Tau online) 

Shas'el Re Kayon Da Sha


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice faol!  

One thing--maybe give the crystals (some) color somehow? 

A highlight, drybrush?

They are hard to notice. :?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Oddly enough, I think it might be better to leave the crystals as they are. At first glance, it looks like smoke trailing from the foot (which, admittedly, is not where the jump jets are, but who's counting?) which is a very cool effect, and at second glance, it's a good addition to a scenic base. The only thing I'd do is try to blend them into the base a bit...maybe build up some basing material around the bottom of the crystal so it looks like it's jutting out of the ground instead of just sitting on top of the ground.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice paint job, crystal looks fine the way it is. Only comment is the leg positioning, kinda looks like he's a frog, it doesn't seem very Tau like at all.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah i think it looks fine. the leg positioning is a little dubious, but i appreciate the work thats gone into the model. without being really picky, the model looks fantastic.


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

The crystal is just plain rock salt. I've tried a few times to color it but it starts to break down a bit I have been able to seal it and that's just about it

Yes, the crystals do just look like they are just setting there and not "apart" of the rock it's something I've been working on something I've manage to correct if you look at the pathfinders though I'm still practicing on it


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You whole Army is well funky faol, love the colours used and the painting is crisp and striking. Your blue 'glow' in the gun muzzles ( And engine pods on the tank.) Is a brilliant detail.

Have you tried mixing the ink or wash into PVA or some other water based glue to use as sealant and stain in one?


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

Not on one of my t'au models yet... I'm working on a reapon Lich mini for a friend (For a DnD game and he commented on the staff have a blueish glow so I did try it out on that :mrgreen: ) I'll try to get some W.i.P if anyone if interested


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Always like to see peoples minis!  

Hopefully the wash/varnish thing will work on that rock salt, but I have not tried it myself btw.


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool I'll try to get some WiP shots today


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> Always like to see peoples minis!


Seriously look at VV's sig, hes not lying when he says he loves visual stimulus now get more pics! :lol:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I love it! Any tips on how to do the jumppacks like that?


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, Ravager Zero put up a simple how-to:

Re: Stealth XV8 WIP (Pic Heavy)
« Reply #17 on: February 21, 2007, 05:07:47 AM »

I was actually thinking of putting it, cut in halves, on the sides o his jet pack, like -[_]- where '-' is the half shield gen and [_] is the jet pack.

To give the jet pack some mass I added the seeker missiles and just cut them down and added the back part of a target lock.
A trimmed down shield drone on each side took care of the gaps between the jet back and the back of the suit.


----------



## simon bummed his mum (Sep 21, 2007)

it very nice. i talk a load of shit. i couldn't paint it better if i held the paintbrush in my arsehole and sat on it. 


p.s. i am as popular as AIDS

*Simon, consider this your first warning. Asshattery is not tolerated on this forum.

cccp_one*


----------



## ThunderBolt (May 30, 2007)

> i talk a load of shit


so true.

nice editing again cccp.


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

:? well now color me a touch bit confused


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Dont worry about simon, chances are hes a troll of some sort and if he continues will be dealt with by the mods


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah i edited his post a bit. hell be banned soon.


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool, Asshattery is such a neat word too a relation of Tom foolery


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

I collect Tau myself and I think that has to be one of THE best battlesuit conversions I have seen in a while. My rating: 9/10:biggrin::grin::biggrin:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

faol: I like what you've done with the legs, because I don't like normal crisis battlesuit legs.


----------

